# A few minutes of undiluted Joy!!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Watch this awesome u-tube video and it's hard to believe the world is in the state it's in!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

this is amazing!! I can't believe he was able to film this in North Korea and Afganistan!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the share. Couldn't agree more with everything currently going on in the world this was totally uplifting and awesome!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

A great sense of humanity


----------

